# OK guys q9650 vs i5 2500k



## Feddy

Big difference? should i upgrade or whats up?

Give me some info<3


Thanks


----------



## byteninja2

Around %40 increase, plus if you overclock the 2500k it could be %45 to %50 increase. The i5 1st Gen had a %15 to %20 percent increase over a core 2 quad, the i5 2nd Gen (sandy bridge) had a %15 to %20 increase over a 1st Gen i5. So yeah, it's a pretty big difference. As I said, overclocking can make up to a %10 difference.


----------



## spynoodle

Feddy said:


> Big difference? should i upgrade or whats up?
> 
> Give me some info<3
> 
> 
> Thanks



I have a Q9650 in one of my rigs, and it's still a very fast processor. If you want to upgrade to a 2500k, you'll also have to get a new motherboard, and possibly new memory if you're still using DDR2. Also, you may not notice any difference in tasks such as gaming if you're currently using a slow video card. What are your current specs, and what are you using your computer for?


----------



## jonnyp11

2500k kills the q9650, hell, the i3-2120 beats it or matches it in almost everything and it's only a dual core.

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/49?vs=288

and i'm pretty sure the 2500k overclocks better too.


----------



## Feddy

spynoodle said:


> I have a Q9650 in one of my rigs, and it's still a very fast processor. If you want to upgrade to a 2500k, you'll also have to get a new motherboard, and possibly new memory if you're still using DDR2. Also, you may not notice any difference in tasks such as gaming if you're currently using a slow video card. What are your current specs, and what are you using your computer for?




MY PLAN
115592	 Intel Core i5-2500K, 3.30GHz, 6MB, HD3000, S1155	
155574	 Asus P8Z77 V-Pro S1155 Z77 4xDDR3 ATX	
155587	 EVGA GeForce GTX 680, 2048MB	
524746	 Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 2133MHz CL11	
540023	 Arctic Silver 5 Premium Silver 3.5 grams	
556893	 Fractal Design Define R3 USB3, ATX, Gray	
784661	 Silverstone Strider ST75F Gold-G	
881020	 Noctua NH-D14	
883224	 4 OCZ Vertex 512GB 2.5 "SATA3


Currently

Q9650
HD5830 Sapphire
Ripjaw 8gb 1333 ddr3
antec 1200
coolit
ep45t usb3p
black caviar 2tb

yeeh time for a upgrade


So obviously the new one is a major upgrade

But i was wondering if i should go for 3930k or just chill with the 2500k

I understand with the 3930k i would have have to update to a new motherboard but i have no problem with that. Also if i did that i would have to remove the 500gb ssd due to budget. New motherboard would be the asus rampage extreme


----------



## byteninja2

Pretty killer rig.


----------



## spirit

The Q9650 is still a very good CPU even after 4 years after it's launch - it still holds it's value, however the 2500K is faster in the benchmarks, but as spynoodle said you may or may not notice a difference. 

However looking at your other thread it seems like you've decided to upgrade to the 2500K.


----------



## claptonman

Go for i5. The 3930k is overkill, and you'll be able to upgrade to the ivy bridge CPUs when they come out.


----------



## spirit

Yeah I recommended the 2500K to him in his "do you like this build?" thread.  

Forgot about the upgrade path to Ivy as well with Socket 1155 vs 2011.


----------



## jonnyp11

if your current power supply is good enough you could just get the 680 and probably wouldn't loose too much performance, then upgrade the rest once ivybridge is out


----------



## Feddy

jonnyp11 said:


> if your current power supply is good enough you could just get the 680 and probably wouldn't loose too much performance, then upgrade the rest once ivybridge is out



Yah there is a slight problem. The  q9650 is a 775 socket, so eventually i have to upgrade. It was my fault, I put myself in a trap..


----------



## jonnyp11

Feddy said:


> Yah there is a slight problem. The  q9650 is a 775 socket, so eventually i have to upgrade. It was my fault, I put myself in a trap..



i know that, i meant you could get the 680 and put it in that for now, then once ivy is out you could buy the rest of that build just replacing the cpu with a i5-3570K and move the 680 over, then sell that computer or whatever you plan to do with it.


----------



## Machin3

Honestly, if you are not in a hurry to upgrade, wait for the new Ivy Bridge chips. It will future proof you for a while. You won't regret it.


----------



## Feddy

*Yo*

Couldnt i just buy the new system, and once ivy comes out just upgrade?

What socket will ivy be?


----------



## Machin3

Its socket 1155. So you could buy everything and just wait. Intel said its releasing Ivy Bridge in about 2 weeks. If you buy a Sandy Bridge cpu now, you might lose money returning it because of restock fees. Some stores, like Newegg, have that.


----------



## spirit

Feddy said:
			
		

> What socket will ivy be?


Yep they're going to be Socket 1155 (think Machin3 meant 1155 above) and they are coming out on April 29th. 1155 is the same socket that Sandy Bridge uses right now. You may as well just wait now if you're not in a massive hurry.


----------



## Machin3

Thanks for that. Mis-typed there for a sec. Fixed. Thanks.


----------



## Feddy

Ok i need some clarification, Ivy is a new series by intel right? And this will not effect the 1155 socket right? Or will there be new motherboards with better support for the new ivy series? 

Thank guys i really appt it!


----------



## claptonman

The new motherboards are already out, the Z77 chipset. Get a Z77 chipset and you'll be set for Ivy.


----------



## wolfeking

The new motherboards are out. Look for the 7 series chipset (H77, Z75, Z77) and you have found them. right now the prices are really good on them. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157293 for example. That is what I am building with (going celeron till Ivy releases)


----------



## Feddy

claptonman said:


> The new motherboards are already out, the Z77 chipset. Get a Z77 chipset and you'll be set for Ivy.



Asus P8Z77 V-Pro S1155 Z77 4xDDR3 ATX 


Good? ^


----------



## wolfeking

Asus has been getting bad hits on quality and customer service (your buying a Ferrari just to get home and find a pinto). Go for ASrock, Gigabyte, MSI, or EVGA.


----------



## Feddy

wolfeking said:


> Asus has been getting bad hits on quality and customer service (your buying a Ferrari just to get home and find a pinto). Go for ASrock, Gigabyte, MSI, or EVGA.



ASRock Z68 Z68 Extreme7 Gen3 S1155 ATX 4xDDR3?


----------



## jonnyp11

But with the z77 chipset, not z68


----------



## spirit

Feddy said:
			
		

> ASRock Z68 Z68 Extreme7 Gen3 S1155 ATX 4xDDR3?


It's Z68, you probably want Z77, but it's still a good board, and Z68 will also work with Ivy Bridge (you'll likely have to update the BIOS before you put your Ivy CPU in though). 



			
				wolfeking said:
			
		

> Asus has been getting bad hits on quality and customer service


Getting scared about all this bad talk about Asus, just hope my board remains OK. I've been using Asus boards for a while now and not had any issues, so I hope I'm going to remain OK. :/


----------



## Feddy

jonnyp11 said:


> But with the z77 chipset, not z68



ASRock Z77 Z77 Professional S1155 ATX 4xDDR3


^ Money?


----------



## Machin3

Yeah good luck with asus. I just received an rma which took over a month. I don't think I'll ever go to them again. I have evga now and always had them and always will. Gigabyte is also solid along w/ ASRock. Just picked up a board for my dad.


----------



## jonnyp11

Feddy said:


> ASRock Z77 Z77 Professional S1155 ATX 4xDDR3
> 
> 
> ^ Money?



That should be good, and what do you mean money?


----------



## Feddy

jonnyp11 said:


> That should be good, and what do you mean money?



Like " is it perfect " or yahh, i dont know what i was going with that


----------



## claptonman

Money is slang for good.



Feddy said:


> Like " is it perfect " or yahh, i dont know what i was going with that



And yeah, the asrock board is good.


----------



## Feddy

claptonman said:


> Money is slang for good.
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah, the asrock board is good.



*high-five*


----------



## Feddy

Oooh Yes one last question! What will the price be? Do we know yet?


----------



## jonnyp11

well your in a different country and prices don't just convert thanks to gov taxes on imported things and the shipping and all that stuff.


----------



## Feddy

jonnyp11 said:


> well your in a different country and prices don't just convert thanks to gov taxes on imported things and the shipping and all that stuff.



Estimate?


----------



## Feddy

jonnyp11 said:


> well your in a different country and prices don't just convert thanks to gov taxes on imported things and the shipping and all that stuff.




Pretty please!


----------



## jonnyp11

> Here are a few sites to look at:
> 
> alternate.nl
> azerty.nl
> 4launch.nl
> 
> and watercooling casemodding and cooling:
> 
> highflow.nl
> 
> also tweakers.net have some good parts secondhand if you wanna shave a few euro's off.



razerd posted that in your other thread.


----------



## Feddy

ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional - Motherboard

vs  


MSI Z77A-GD80 - Motherboard


----------

